# Another major road traffic accident



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please please do be wary on the roads here.. and yes there are RTAs every where but this is the Egypt board and we are talking about Egypt

ight American tourists have been killed and 21 others injured in Egypt after their bus smashed into a truck in southern Egypt.
The crash took place early Sunday as the tourists were traveling from Aswan to Abu Simbel.
The bus ran into the truck parked on the side of a single lane desert road. The national news agency said six women and two men died in the crash.


Read more: Egypt bus crash: Eight Americans killed and 21 injured in accident between Abu Simbel and Aswan | Mail Online


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Road traffic accidents occur anywhere, but more often so in Egypt. People here arent trained to take the adecuate precautions. I bet the driver of the truck just left his truck in the middle of the road, no proper signals to alert other drivers of the danger, no lights, and though in shallah I go smoke my shisha.. 

Reckless driving plays a good part on it, but also the lack of proper training that drivers get here. Most of them are clueless and sorry to be offensive , but they simply lack the basic common sense, skill and intelligence to drive a machine that can potencially kill other people, as it often happens.

How pathetic.

I fricking cant wait to get the hell out of here.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have said many times before that my apartment overlooks the 6th October bridge and the driving I see there is beyond words. I see people reversing up a down slip road daily... and the police stand there and watch.
No one uses lanes but then again they can´t as the infrastructure is not properly designed.. and yes I know what I am talking about. I have an civil engineering background. There is no thought at all into anything in Egypt... 
I often think the inshallah mentality has a lot to answer for.... they can and do use that as an excuse for anything and everything that goes wrong.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

In the Alicante area the streets on which primary/junior schools are located are closed to all traffic when the school is beginning its day, breaking for lunch and then again at the end of the day. Policemen who look smart stand to attention and make sure the children are safe, stop the traffic to let them cross the road etc etc... 
Life is so cheap in Egypt..


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

We were entering along ring road the other night and there was a car just in front of us that merged from the highway to one of the off ramps to exit ...the only problem was that the guy was going the wrong way on a one way exit! Luckily there was near gridlock at the time, so on coming traffic was barely moving. Insane.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> We were entering along ring road the other night and there was a car just in front of us that merged from the highway to one of the off ramps to exit ...the only problem was that the guy was going the wrong way on a one way exit! Luckily there was near gridlock at the time, so on coming traffic was barely moving. Insane.


there were people brought in to see if they could improve road conditions they did a study and said sorry no can do and left.
also the mentality is if i am meant to die today i will and if not no matter what my driving is like i wont, and if i kill somebody it was there day to die.
how that works when you fall off a building not sure but thats the way they explain it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> there were people brought in to see if they could improve road conditions they did a study and said sorry no can do and left.
> also the mentality is if i am meant to die today i will and if not no matter what my driving is like i wont, and if i kill somebody it was there day to die.
> how that works when you fall off a building not sure but thats the way they explain it.




exactly it´s the inshallah mentality


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry about the accident, but if that would make anyone feel a bit better, the truck driver and his......."assistant"? Are "detained" at the moment according to a trusted news website.........Parked their truck to "Have a meal" they said.........This almost never happened, arresting such drivers for causing accidents in similar ways I mean.......

I agree with MaidenScotland, the infrastructure in here is just a mess, roads are a joke, and what's even worse than that is drivers' behaviors on the roads.........One of the most stupid behaviors which is very popular among the drivers' communities in here is to literally JUMP off their moving vehicle if they couldn't avoid an accident, leaving the vehicle with all the passengers in it uncontrolled 

The "government" is starting to add more rules which they claim to be "efficient" concerning the safety of the buses, but only the buses used for the "Tourists" LOL! Regardless of how "early" they could sniff the danger, it just made me laugh so much when I heard the news saying "We'll make blah blah blah blah to ensure the safety of the tourists' buses used by the tours' companies"! LOL!

Good luck folks!


----------

